# EQ Tips? for In Flames tone.



## Leuchty (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey all,

Im really digging the crunchy In Flames tone from around the STYE or Reroute to Remain era. Although, I love ALL in flames tones.

I just need some tips on EQing. Im after a huge, saturated type of crunch with tight but round low end.

ANY help is appreciated.

At my disposal, I have:

Guitar Rig 3
Pod Farm
Lextac, Lecto, TSE 808
Gods Cab 1.3
Cubase 6 AI
Antress Plugins

Im just mainly wondering what kinda freq I should be looking at in terms of boost and cut.

Like I said ANY help is appreciated and will be rewarded with rep.


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 27, 2012)

i know that in flames at least on "come clarity" they double tracked with one guitar on bridge and one on neck at all times.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 27, 2012)

they dont seem to be too fond of mids


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 27, 2012)

Every album has a different sound, so you'd have to be more specific, I think.

Also, Bjorn and Jesper have a ton of finger tone, so, your fretting hand is going to have to play a really important roll in achieving that sort of sound.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 28, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> i know that in flames at least on "come clarity" they double tracked with one guitar on bridge and one on neck at all times.


 
Really? Interesting...



signalgrey said:


> they dont seem to be too fond of mids


 
I think because the bass and treble dominate so much, the mids seem to take a back seat. They are there IMO.



Adam Of Angels said:


> Every album has a different sound, so you'd have to be more specific, I think.
> 
> Also, Bjorn and Jesper have a ton of finger tone, so, your fretting hand is going to have to play a really important roll in achieving that sort of sound.


 
STYE and Reroute to Remain, more RTR.


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 28, 2012)

ya come clarity emg 81/85 for rhythem and lead respectively i was looking into the tone back in ODD '9! 

EDIT: i think it sounded more raw on that album with doing that.


----------



## xeonblade (Mar 28, 2012)

TheSerinaExperiment.net &bull; View forum - TSE X50 TSE x50 (Their tone is 5150)
Use V30 speaker cab IR
EMG 81 (equalization of EMG81 is: Bass: 4, Mids: 6, Treble: 8, so adjust settings on amp to match your pickups)


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 28, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> TheSerinaExperiment.net &bull; View forum - TSE X50 TSE x50 (Their tone is 5150)
> Use V30 speaker cab IR
> EMG 81 (equalization of EMG81 is: Bass: 4, Mids: 6, Treble: 8, so adjust settings on amp to match your pickups)


what is that plugin? and where are v30 ir's?


----------



## Nirob (Mar 29, 2012)

for an in flames kinda tone i'd always start with any 5150 amp sim with a tube screamer sim before it. try out TSE X50 (great but cpu heavy) / Revalver 6505 / Pod farm Criminal. u'll also need some good mesa cab IRs with sm57 and v30. try out the free guitarhack fredman IRs. quad track the guitars. also an emg 81 at the bridge would be very helpful  and i usually dnt use much eq on the guitars... only a hpF & lpF. dialling the right tone from the amp sim is more important IMO.


----------

